# Happy shrum hunting



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I've been out twice and no luck. Things are close though. This rain we are fixing to get here in nwa I think will do the trick) good luck shrumers!


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Not sure we're those pics there came from


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I went looking today and looks like all we need is rain come on rain) happy shroom hunting!!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I FINALLY found some in Marion County, on our farm, along side the creek. I, of course shouted for joy and did my happy dance. Got dark on me, so I had to finish my hunt for the day.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Found 5 total


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Found my first dryad's saddle today! Just one but I 'm not complaining.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Going to look by the creek tomorrow by our land. Found this large yellow driving down the road going home this evening. I'm assuming that there has to be more.


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Wow! Nice find that's a nice looking morel there, looks super fresh and if it made it though it's full life cycle it would of grew another inch or 2. Did you find that today?


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes I did. Just driving home saw it and asked my husband to STOP lol. Haven't found them in the places I found them last year. Mainly by the creeks now. But it was the last week &amp; a half of April when I found yellows larger than my hand. More rain is being predicted for next week so I'm still hopeful that they will still fruit in those same places. I'm going to look again today by the creeks.


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Very cool lol you have the eye for the morel! I usually don't find any morels worth talking about until the second week of April but found my first 30 greys on March 31st in the kc mo area. Then found 50 more yesterday but only picked 20 of them as the others were to far gone. It's been a weird year forsure just hope it is a normal if not better year then last but the way things are looking it could go either way.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Well sounds like you have had better luck than myself. I've never found more than 10 at one time. I think I'm at about 25 this season all together? I don't really count them. I had so many places on our farm that had morels last year and so far not even one of those spots have produced any thus far. It's still early so I'm not giving up. I found two itty bitty grey ones today. Unfortunately that yellow morel from yesterday was a lonely morel. Oh well, I really enjoy just being out in the woods. I feel safer in the woods than I do at Wal-Mart. Anyway... Good luck to you with all sincerity.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Found these today. There were about 10 but the others were just to far gone


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Found around a sycamore


----------



## keshma (Jun 9, 2016)

nice


----------

